# Voodoo lady predictions 2010 - 2011



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2010)

I did the trip to NOLA for a few days last week and saw my VooDoo friend. she's a little under the weather but not shy about predicting it.. for us anyway..for a few months.. for what it's worth.

DECEMBER... got a storm coming around the 15th (always a wed. it seems) or till the 20th for NORTHERN NY  STATE and N.E. could be a good one, could last a little longer or start later until Christmas Eve.(with my luck i'm traveling.. count on it.)

JANUARY...Lower NY, Philly,NJ, Penn, Wash, Virginia... you guys get it around the 8th or 9th., not alot but cold after. Jan 12 to the 15 good to major storm for Northern NY.and N.E. mid Jan thaw doesn't really get going. JAN 18TH - 25TH another major storm this time a Noreaster ...MASS,NY,NYC,NJ,CONN,RI,MAINE...dumped.... late decent storm for all mid atlantic to New England states end of JAN...26TH - 31ST. 

FEBRUARY...looks like interior NY& NE gets it again early, 5th - 8th could be the mother load,with Maine getting the tail end. then gets warmer for awhile till the 16th when lower ny and nj get a decent snowfall. decent again on the 27th for the catskills and lower ny /nj. cold NE with a storm for the 1st. MAINE could get slammed.  

hope she's right about some of this.. we'll see.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, geez Voodoo Lady, where ya been?   You guys have been going to scary warm places.  I'm surprised she even knows the names of these little states up north!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2010)

She was from these here parts in her childhood... Woodstock Conn. from what I gather. lived here till she was 12. her dad side is from Lafayette LA. Cajun Folk. I got to know her from mutual friends from that group. a little scary but cool.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 15, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I did the trip to NOLA for a few days last week and saw my VooDoo friend. she's a little under the weather but not shy about predicting it.. for us anyway..for a few months.. for what it's worth.
> 
> DECEMBER... got a storm coming around the 15th (always a wed. it seems) or till the 20th for NORTHERN NY  STATE and N.E. could be a good one, could last a little longer or start later until Christmas Eve.(with my luck i'm traveling.. count on it.)
> 
> ...




well maybe her first prediction will come true.. be good if she got off to a good start. hope it doesn't stay to south an go out to sea cook that voodoo chili!! check this out..

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/wea...king!!!----Sunday-12-19-10-to-Monday-12-20-10


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 26, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I did the trip to NOLA for a few days last week and saw my VooDoo friend. she's a little under the weather but not shy about predicting it.. for us anyway..for a few months.. for what it's worth.
> 
> DECEMBER... got a storm coming around the 15th (always a wed. it seems) or till the 20th for NORTHERN NY  STATE and N.E. could be a good one, could last a little longer or start later until Christmas Eve.(with my luck i'm traveling.. count on it.)
> 
> ...



not to far off....at least for where i am.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 11, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I did the trip to NOLA for a few days last week and saw my VooDoo friend. she's a little under the weather but not shy about predicting it.. for us anyway..for a few months.. for what it's worth.
> 
> DECEMBER... got a storm coming around the 15th (always a wed. it seems) or till the 20th for NORTHERN NY  STATE and N.E. could be a good one, could last a little longer or start later until Christmas Eve.(with my luck i'm traveling.. count on it.)
> 
> ...




she's not to far off...been pretty good so far. stir the voodoo pot!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 21, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I did the trip to NOLA for a few days last week and saw my VooDoo friend. she's a little under the weather but not shy about predicting it.. for us anyway..for a few months.. for what it's worth.
> 
> DECEMBER... got a storm coming around the 15th (always a wed. it seems) or till the 20th for NORTHERN NY  STATE and N.E. could be a good one, could last a little longer or start later until Christmas Eve.(with my luck i'm traveling.. count on it.)
> 
> ...



looks like she might have this next one lined up also! she's been pretty much on the mark this year. Don't doubt the voodoo!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> looks like she might have this next one lined up also! she's been pretty much on the mark this year. Don't doubt the voodoo!!



I'm putting her forecasts right next to snowforecast.com and FIS!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 23, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm putting her forecasts right next to snowforecast.com and FIS!



Funny thing is she may be more accurate!


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

Time for  VDL update. The only remaining action she shows is for the places that don't need it.  What about March and April then?
What does she take for payment, cat tails?  spiders?  Crushed snakes?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 10, 2011)

billski said:


> Time for  VDL update. The only remaining action she shows is for the places that don't need it.  What about March and April then?
> What does she take for payment, cat tails?  spiders?  Crushed snakes?



I made the call to the Voodoo Lady who by the way is feeling better and on the mend. I told her she's been pretty close this year and she told me the cards don't lie. I said I have some friends who were intrigued by her predictions so far this winter and want to know more about March and April. She said lets see. She reiterated that it will be stormy for the beginning of March. The 1st till the 5th specifically. Good storm that could pop N.E. Then she said a warm up... like warm... 60's...spring skiing till the 15th. She says it cools down and stays seasonable till the 18th when a heavy snow could fall for NY Thru New England. After that just some small minor storms of a few inches until the 25th when we might get a decent storm for N.E but probably hitting Maine the best.Possibility of a storm at the end of the month or maybe even a April fools day storm. Perhaps One last decent storm for N.N.E on the 11th. After that Baseball. I don't make the predictions i just hear them. By the way Bill she has all those things except cash in abundance.P.S... I loved the Mad River Glen trip piece..gotta go there.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]$25 for a 30-Minute Psychic Reading at the Original Tremont Tearoom
Great Groupon buy! 240 bought.  Imagine what they are looking for???

[/FONT]


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 6, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I made the call to the Voodoo Lady who by the way is feeling better and on the mend. I told her she's been pretty close this year and she told me the cards don't lie. I said I have some friends who were intrigued by her predictions so far this winter and want to know more about March and April. She said lets see. She reiterated that it will be stormy for the beginning of March. The 1st till the 5th specifically. Good storm that could pop N.E. Then she said a warm up... like warm... 60's...spring skiing till the 15th. She says it cools down and stays seasonable till the 18th when a heavy snow could fall for NY Thru New England. After that just some small minor storms of a few inches until the 25th when we might get a decent storm for N.E but probably hitting Maine the best.Possibility of a storm at the end of the month or maybe even a April fools day storm. Perhaps One last decent storm for N.N.E on the 11th. After that Baseball. I don't make the predictions i just hear them. By the way Bill she has all those things except cash in abundance.P.S... I loved the Mad River Glen trip piece..gotta go there.



Looks like she was pretty close again for the beginning of March... she said the 1st till the 5th.. I'll let her slide a day... what's the deal, I hear Burlington 12 - 15 and even more for northern NH. Sounds like Jay, Stowe, Smuggs, MRG are the spots.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 31, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I made the call to the Voodoo Lady who by the way is feeling better and on the mend. I told her she's been pretty close this year and she told me the cards don't lie. I said I have some friends who were intrigued by her predictions so far this winter and want to know more about March and April. She said lets see. She reiterated that it will be stormy for the beginning of March. The 1st till the 5th specifically. Good storm that could pop N.E. Then she said a warm up... like warm... 60's...spring skiing till the 15th. She says it cools down and stays seasonable till the 18th when a heavy snow could fall for NY Thru New England. After that just some small minor storms of a few inches until the 25th when we might get a decent storm for N.E but probably hitting Maine the best.Possibility of a storm at the end of the month or maybe even a April fools day storm. Perhaps One last decent storm for N.N.E on the 11th. After that Baseball. I don't make the predictions i just hear them. By the way Bill she has all those things except cash in abundance.P.S... I loved the Mad River Glen trip piece..gotta go there.




Looks like she may be right on for april fools day. enjoy kids.


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Possibility of a storm at the end of the month or maybe even a April fools day storm.





ZYDECORICH said:


> Looks like she may be right on for april fools day. enjoy kids.



:-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

buellski said:


> :-o


+420 :-o


----------



## makimono (Mar 31, 2011)

Voodoo Lady...shakin' that stick and drivin' me crazy!  :-D


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Apr 1, 2011)

makimono said:


> Voodoo Lady...shakin' that stick and drivin' me crazy!  :-D



She's been pretty good this year... never doubt that VooDoo Chili!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

Zydecorich, give us some faith brotha!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Voodoo Lady is the Schizz -- she B better than Inaccuweather  .

Bring It VL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 7, 2011)

soon come.


----------

